# Shud student unions exist??



## mediator (Aug 27, 2006)

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/articleshow/1929567.cms


```
BHOPAL: Elections for college president took a violent turn in Ujjain on Saturday, leading to the death of a professor after he was beaten by a group of students and two other professors being admitted to hospital in critical condition.

When polling started at Madhav College on Saturday, a large number of ABVP and NSUI students had collected outside the campus.

Around noon, the college administration decided to stop polling without giving a reason. This angered ABVP members who claimed they would have won had polling not been stalled.

When the news spread outside the campus, where both the NSUI and ABVP had congregated, a scuffle started between the students and police resorted to lathi-charge.

Later, when political science professor H K Sabarwal and two other professors, L N Nath and Mittal, were walking out of college, a group of students beat them and blackened their faces, accusing them of being biased against the ABVP.

Professor Sabarwal, who recently underwent a bypass surgery, collapsed and later died at hospital where he was taken with his two colleagues.

After his death, NSUI and Congress started a protest outside the hospital. The police resorted to a lathi-charge for a second time.

Nath, stated to be in a serious condition, was referred to a hospital in Indore. Though the state Congress claimed the professor was beaten to death by ABVP members, the latter alleged Congress-affiliated NSUI was responsible for the incident.
```

Professor of Madhav College college was beaten to death by student union when he tried to bring peace....read the article!!
Unions are supposed to ask rights for students in a peaceful manner not to cause deaths. Unions like ABVP and NSUI are future faces of BJP and congress and people who killed the  much learned professor are nothing but reflections of Arjun Singh,Mulayam singh yadav,laloo etc!!
I appeal to all the DU students here not to support such student unions. They cause much violence/bloodshed then asking student rights. 
I am very very sad to hear this news.........lets observe a minute silence for the poor professor.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 27, 2006)

Student unions exist only to serve politicians. Any form of politics in any
educational institution should be banned with immediate effect. At least, this
is what I would do if I were in charge.

And all the politicians you mentioned should also be shot in public.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 27, 2006)

students unions must exist but without any biase towards any political parties.they do serve students from religious managemnts and others who pressurize students to pay penalty fees attend prayer sessions for a particular religion etc.am saying about a college in Coimbatore TN.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 27, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> students unions must exist


I disagree. There is not one valid reason for them to exist.



			
				prakash kerala said:
			
		

> but without any biase towards any political parties.


It's not possible to have student unions and hope they'll keep away from
political parties. The sole purpose of such unions is to introduce the students
of colleges and universities to the dirty politics as early as possible, so as to
avoid any student clash against the Government in future. It's a medium of
soft suppression.



			
				prakash kerala said:
			
		

> they do serve students from religious managemnts and others who pressurize students to pay penalty fees attend prayer sessions for a particular religion etc.am saying about a college in Coimbatore TN.


Such a college management that forces students in any way to attend any
religious sessions or prayers should be disbanded and discharged as soon as
possible.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 28, 2006)

student unions should not exist these unions are *bunch of louche lafange jo masti hi karte hai * nothing done in interest of country


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 28, 2006)

student unions are basically unauthorised prep schools for tomorrows dumber politions.


----------

